# Smith & Wesson issues advisory on M&P 380 Shield EZ models with manual thumb safeties



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Smith & Wesson issues advisory on M&P 380 Shield EZ models with manual thumb safeties


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

they will get it fixed.........
i read they already have - any born on date after april should be ok


----------

